# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Deer Cam

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

We finally got some pics last night. This is right beside the posted sign my trespasser put up. Looks like I still have a buck. Hoping for better pics tonight! This is pretty neat!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Those camera are kinda cool, got all sorts of stuff on mine over the years, including the neighbors cattle.

First time I set it up I got 133 pic's of "weed/no weed, weed/no weed, weed/no weed"....seems the wind was blowing....LOL took about 20 minutes.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Those camera are kinda cool, got all sorts of stuff on mine over the years, including the neighbors cattle.
> 
> First time I set it up I got 133 pic's of "weed/no weed, weed/no weed, weed/no weed"....seems the wind was blowing....LOL took about 20 minutes.


What do you think Hunter? Is it a Six Pointer?

----------


## hunter63

Looks like at least a fork, kinda small, but then again I don't know how big your deer get.
May have some brow tines.......the lower area beside the horn looks like an ear....

Got this guy last year...2 days before season started....then nothing?

Look at teh size of his neck, was in full rut.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


i set mine up on my porch when I wasn't there, got 3 pic's at night, in the moon light...nothing in the frame.........kinda make you wonder what set it off?

----------


## Rick

Moths.....

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I got one pic without anything about 2 minutes before the ....3 legged doe came into the frame. The cam is back out tonight repositioned on a new tree with some doe pee for distraction opposing the cam. I think it is a 6 point, Our deer get big, my personal best is 195lbs. 9 point. But have seen deer that pushed 300lbs. with their britches on. Nice Pic Hunter! Not sure if I'll hunt the stand or not this year but am really enjoying the cam. Supposedly there is no flash at night, these are supposed to be infrared pics.

----------


## Sparky93

Those camera's are almost a sport of their own, we have an extra memory card for ours. That way you can swap the memory cards when you check the came so you have less of a trail in and out. The last few bucks we've killed we had pics of before we shot them.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Those camera's are almost a sport of their own, we have an extra memory card for ours. That way you can swap the memory cards when you check the came so you have less of a trail in and out. The last few bucks we've killed we had pics of before we shot them.


That is a good idea, that way we won't leave as much scent either. I am really enjoying taking pics while I am sleeping.

----------


## Rick

You just poured pee all over the place and you're worried about scent?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> You just poured pee all over the place and you're worried about scent?


Well, not all over the place, I hung it it from a carefully picked branch....Yeah, Ok So, does don't piss up on branches...That outta confuse a buck real good!

----------


## Rick

Man, I am so not going there. Oh, almost. No, no, no. I won't.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Man, I am so not going there. Oh, almost. No, no, no. I won't.


Rick, It ain't real difficult to figure out....maybe I'll get a pic of my buck up a tree.......Pft.....

----------


## Rick

> Well, not all over the place, I hung it it from a carefully picked branch


I can't do it. I'm better than that. This is too easy. I need a challenge. Well if you....no, no, no. I..I..I'm stronger than that......

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

We had some more visitors at the corn pile.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I think you got zombies or something --- look at their eyes.

----------


## hunter63

LOL, yeah they do look kinda spooky......and goofy.....

Got about 20 of these, goofy little deer like it's picture took...
Time stamp is a defaul,t I get lazy on resetting it every time the batteries go dead.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Caption should read.....WTF.........

----------


## Rick

I'll bet that deer thought, "@#$ it! There goes my night vision for a good half hour!".

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Cool pic Hunter!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Got a pic of the fox.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

That really is pretty cool. I've seen them advertised for $70 bucks. I don't how good they are but it wasn't too long ago you couldn't find one for less than $300. So goes the calculator.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> That really is pretty cool. I've seen them advertised for $70 bucks. I don't how good they are but it wasn't too long ago you couldn't find one for less than $300. So goes the calculator.


I am thoroughly enjoying the cam, I am amazed at the frequency the corn pile is visited under the guise of darkness.

----------


## Sparky93

Just wait till the raccoons find out about this corn pile, they are real hams for the camera.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Just wait till the raccoons find out about this corn pile, they are real hams for the camera.


i am very surprised I haven't gotten a shot of several the corn is beside a large irrigation ditch. None yet though.

----------


## Sparky93

I will have to try and find the pic we got on are of three raccoons sitting in a row looking at the camera, it was like a family photo or something.

----------


## hunter63

Got some "proof" of "raiders", this was after the big flood, fences were down had to call the neighbor and have him come a get his cattle......

Was kinda dragging his feet, so I just told him how stupid these "elk" were, you shoot one and the others just stand there a look at it......LOL
he came right over.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Skinner

> Got some "proof" of "raiders", this was after the big flood, fences were down had to call the neighbor and have him come a get his cattle......
> 
> Was kinda dragging his feet, so I just told him how stupid these "elk" were, you shoot one and the others just stand there a look at it......LOL
> he came right over.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Look at All that Meat MMmm Goood

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I thought we were seeing two different does.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A rabbit has been visiting the corn pile around 4am. The attack....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Do you think it is coyote or fox?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

We'll, it looks like he got his head out his A$$. The rest is gonna talk a little work.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> We'll, it looks like he got his head out his A$$. The rest is gonna talk a little work.


So, I am guessing there is noone here that knows a yote from a fox?

----------


## Rick

I was talkin' about the two headed deer. But if you have to ask about the fox/yote then we're not gonna tell ya. So there.

----------


## hunter63

Pretty tall for a fox, legs vs body size.....I'm thinking yote.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

This takes us back to my post this summer....pg.1 of this thread looks like a fox to me but where are the black socks? remember I noted the white socks the fox had?
in this thread?

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...highlight=huge

pg.1 fox?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

coyote?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Looks like two different animals, 1st fox and 2nd yote......
Try to get'em to stand still........LOL, better pic.

----------


## crashdive123

> Looks like two different animals, 1st fox and 2nd yote......
> Try to get'em to stand still........LOL, better pic.


I believe you are correct.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I am undecided still I agree the first one is a fox but not sure on the second one because of the animal I saw this summer.

Our friend Ken stops by the forum and look what happened, gotta think he had something to do with it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I believe these to be opossum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## cowboy's daughter

Those are some fat cows!

----------


## Rick

"Hey, Georgey. See, I told you it was corn."
"Yeah, just like manna from Heaven...FLASH!...Hey, what the?!"

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Looks like we now have 3 does and the first early AM deer pics.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> Those are some fat cows!



LOL, yeah they were eating my corn......

----------


## cowboy's daughter

I would be making moo moo steaks! :Blush:  :Mad:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

We got a buck and what a trophy he is!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Is it already time from them to shed their racks? Always wondered when that is supposed to occur.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Oh, come on. He's probably a nerd buck. You know. Taped antler. Pencil protector. I'll bet he even has a slide rule.

----------


## LowKey

Poor guy has to go out at night to find food cuz everyone laughs at him in the daylight, and you go and take his picture. Not once but twice.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Last night 4 deer total including the buck and the 3 does that were earlier posted.

----------


## hunter63

Do the bucks shed their antlers down there?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Do the bucks shed their antlers down there?


Yes we find sheds in the woods, so yeah I'd say they do. In between the above pics, I asked when does shedding occur?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I've added a poll for tonights pics at the corn pile. I was curious what the activity would be like tonight with fireworks going off all around our property. I think it may drive wildlife to our little safe haven. It may scare them away? I think the deer are bedded on or adjacent to my property. I will be putting corn out about lunchtime. Just thought it might be fun to try and predict what happens. I am voting More Deer. I will post the last 2 nights activity when I put the corn out and exchange the chip.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Update...No corn, the store was out. No pics for the last couple of days, the little girl must not have set the camera to go.

----------


## Rick

Oh sure. Blame it on your daughter. Happy New Year to everyone in the swamp!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Ken has been photoshopping my pictures again.....?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Hunter, They haven't shed yet, dates are correct on all pics. This is a wall hanger for me!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And now we have coons!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> Hunter, They haven't shed yet, dates are correct on all pics. This is a wall hanger for me!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Now that ais a nice deer.....great seeing it around ?

----------


## Batch

Whitetail deer shed at different times in different places. Mostly depends on the rut. 

Down here most deer rut in July and August. Once the rut slows or stops the antlers start dropping.

Here is a map that shows the normal rut times for the country.

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/dee...e-Southern-Rut

----------


## hunter63

> Whitetail deer shed at different times in different places. Mostly depends on the rut. 
> 
> Down here most deer rut in July and August. Once the rut slows or stops the antlers start dropping.
> 
> Here is a map that shows the normal rut times for the country.
> 
> http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/dee...e-Southern-Rut


Thanks for the reference,......I didn't know the times varied so much.

I do know that in Louisiana the rut is much later than Wisconsin.

Another reason to do your homework.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Thanks for the reference,......I didn't know the times varied so much.
> 
> I do know that in Louisiana the rut is much later than Wisconsin.
> 
> Another reason to do your homework.


According to the Rut chart I agree the rut is in October here. But I'd have to disagree that the horns are shedded shortly after. I think it has more to do with the changing seasons they grow 'em late summer and shed 'em once spring is here to stay.

----------


## Rick

> Here is a map that shows the normal rut times for the country.


Not funny. It's been 150 years since you boys were defeated. It's time to realize the country is larger than a few measly southern states.

----------


## wholsomback

Well they are off in Texas by a lot,we normally have 4 ruts in Texas,October,november,December and January,it all depends where you are in the state and since they have public land all over we get to hunt all of them.Horns don't ussually drop here till Feb. March then start growing in April and rub velvet off in Aug. and Sept.

----------


## Wingman

Sweet photos I have to check on my camera I have placed.

----------


## wholsomback

SUNP0026.jpgSUNP0027.jpgSUNP0034.jpgSUNP0053.jpgSUNP0075.jpgWell here are a few that have come by in the last few weeks,I think it's about time for some porkchops.Sorry for the lines battery low.

----------

